# Delete my account!!



## riddick93 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello, does anyone know how I delete my account, I've e-mailed the site 3 times over the past month with no response. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

I am no longer in the trade and no longer use this website.


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

I have deactivated your account for you. 

Cheers, 

~ DM


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Your account was deactivated and now resides only in the database of the NSA, CIA, DHS and a host of other government agencies known only by intimidating initials.


----------



## Dante2004 (Aug 23, 2010)

Why would you "need" it deleted? Just stop using it...


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Unless you quote or hit the go advanced button the advanced features don't show up.


----------



## STAYCOOLNYC (Aug 6, 2015)

How do i delete my account and posts??


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

STAYCOOLNYC said:


> How do i delete my account and posts??


Your account you can ask to be deactivated. Any post more then a day or 2 old cant be deleted. It will just show a unregistered user.


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

STAYCOOLNYC said:


> How do i delete my account and posts??


Hi there, 
Would you like us to deactivate your account?

Thanks, 
Marie, Community Support


----------



## STAYCOOLNYC (Aug 6, 2015)

yes please. can you guys also delete my post. it comes up when i write the name of companies site on google.


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

STAYCOOLNYC said:


> yes please. can you guys also delete my post. it comes up when i write the name of companies site on google.


The account has been deactivated. 

Cheers,
Sheena


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Admin4Tee's said:


> The account has been deactivated.
> 
> Cheers,
> Sheena


I'm only guessing here but that person had a 2nd account they wanted deleted as the only 2 post on that account were in this thread!


----------

